# Never kissed a boy



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Seriously.

But it doesn't exactly bother me anymore. I think it would be far too awkward for me. And I doubt I'll be getting that far with a guy anytime soon hahaha. So oh well.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

A sack of white castles says you'll get 10 PMs from guys offering you relief of your "kisslessness". haha.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

that would actually make me feel loved 
grr why do I crave compliments so much.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

illusionof_happiness said:


> Seriously.
> 
> But it doesn't exactly bother me anymore. I think it would be far too awkward for me. And I doubt I'll be getting that far with a guy anytime soon hahaha. So oh well.


Lol you're 17 try being in your mid 20's.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Ewwww. Don't kiss them, you'll catch cooties!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

scairy said:


> illusionof_happiness said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously.
> ...


oh I'm sure I will be posting this thread once again when I hit that age 



> Ewwww. Don't kiss them, you'll catch cooties!


oh noez! =(
wat shal i do?
COOTIE B-GONE SPRAY.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

:lol Yeah, you don't wanna mess around with that stuff. Gross.


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

FairleighCalm said:


> A sack of white castles says you'll get 10 PMs from guys offering you relief of your "kisslessness". haha.


I don't do PMs, i like to keep things up front and for everybody to see.

[EDIT] Wait, she's 17. Never mind then, i guess i'll have to bring my lip services to different pastures (are you reading this, ladies?).


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I've never kissed a boy, either.

Doesn't bother me so much, though. :duck


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

> grr why do I crave compliments so much.


Because you're human and you need recognition.

Cooties are worth it if you find a boy who is a good kisser.

Strange Religion is the Cootie Queen


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm proudly wearing my crown.


----------



## Del (Aug 27, 2007)

speaking of compliments illusionof_happiness, when are you getting that camera so we can see ya? :b


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^x2, LOL. You need a crown, you are a queen in my book...does drag queen count? lol...just kidding.


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

illusionof_happiness said:


> Seriously.
> 
> But it doesn't exactly bother me anymore. I think it would be far too awkward for me. And I doubt I'll be getting that far with a guy anytime soon hahaha. So oh well.


Well, seeing as no one has actually volunteered to kiss you yet in this thread... I'd kiss you. I'm 23, but it's fiiiiiine. I feel like I'm a 16 year old trapped in a 23 year old body that actually quite resembles a 16 year old. Wow that was confusing.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^ You know what they say, 23 is the new 16. Kiss away you juvey wanna be, lol.


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

FairleighCalm said:


> ^ You know what they say, 23 is the new 16. Kiss away you juvey wanna be, lol.


In New York 17 is fair game my friend.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

njodis said:


> I've never kissed a boy, either.
> 
> Doesn't bother me so much, though. :duck


haha xD


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> > grr why do I crave compliments so much.
> 
> 
> Because you're human and you need recognition.
> ...


This is true x)



> Well, seeing as no one has actually volunteered to kiss you yet in this thread... I'd kiss you. I'm 23, but it's fiiiiiine. I feel like I'm a 16 year old trapped in a 23 year old body that actually quite resembles a 16 year old. Wow that was confusing.


It always seems like a bigger difference when you're young.
However my 21-year-old sister is currently dating a 37-year-old (just for the record, he does NOT at all look 37). 
& thanks, lol.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Del said:


> speaking of compliments illusionof_happiness, when are you getting that camera so we can see ya? :b


It's coming it's coming :b

Have to convince the 'rents to chip in a bit.
And don't worry, I'll make it happen. I can be quite persuasive (as in basically being a slave to chores for the next month, heh heh. Wait does that actually count?).


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I've never been kissed either, but that's not that surprising.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

illusionof_happiness said:


> Seriously.
> But it doesn't exactly bother me anymore. I think it would be far too awkward for me. And I doubt I'll be getting that far with a guy anytime soon hahaha. So oh well.


I'd recommend against kissing boys. It's pretty gross. uke


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> I've never been kissed either, but that's not that surprising.


At least you're closer to my age so I can say that I'd be willing to change that without being looked at as a pervert.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Trust me, you wouldn't want to


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> Trust me, you wouldn't want to


Do you have some sort of contagious disease? Because then I think I might have to pass.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Nope, I'm just the most hideous thing you'll ever see


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> Nope, I'm just the most hideous thing you'll ever see


Somehow I doubt that.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

illusionof_happiness said:


> FairleighCalm said:
> 
> 
> > > grr why do I crave compliments so much.
> ...


So you agree that I'm the "Cootie Queen"? Ok.
Nothing like a great kisser...seriously. Wow.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

illusionof_happiness said:


> that would actually make me feel loved
> grr why do I crave compliments so much.


It's natural, and nothing to be ashamed of. It's why women all over the world ask their men if they're fat. Of course not, honey.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Broshious said:


> Somehow I doubt that.


Then you would be wrong.


----------



## nothing_to_say (Nov 21, 2006)

i'm 35 and never kissed a girl (or boy).


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

FairleighCalm said:


> ^ You know what they say, 23 is the new 16. Kiss away you juvey wanna be, lol.


Lol.

Yeah rationalizing how you're really 16 mentally doesn't justify it. That's pushing the legal envelope in my area.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

> oh I'm sure I will be posting this thread once again when I hit that age


I'd say that will only be the case if you want it to be that way. There is a guy out there that will kiss you, but you may not want to kiss him :b

I just wish my mind would stop playing with me and women would be more obvious when trying to show interest. I mean what am I supposed to conclude from staring? Then again they'd probably have to kiss me on the cheek for me to get it, lol. Even compliments I just chalk up to compliments because that's all they really are.

I guess there is a difference between a meaningful kiss and just the act of kissing. I can't guarantee you'll get a meaningful kiss by my age.


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> Broshious said:
> 
> 
> > Somehow I doubt that.
> ...


I demand proof!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

> So you agree that I'm the "Cootie Queen"? Ok.
> Nothing like a great kisser...seriously. Wow.


Oh pleez. I'm just going to say that if you and I kissed the same ten people, I'd win hands down!! You'd be Pepsi to my Coke! I'm a great kisser. How's that for brashness?? LOL. :kiss


----------



## Volume (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey, I've never kissed one either. I ain't complaining.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

> So you agree that I'm the "Cootie Queen"? Ok.
> Nothing like a great kisser...seriously. Wow.


Lol no...*curses tiny fonts*



> It's natural, and nothing to be ashamed of. It's why women all over the world ask their men if they're fat. Of course not, honey.


"Do these jeans make my butt look fat?"


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

scairy said:


> > oh I'm sure I will be posting this thread once again when I hit that age
> 
> 
> I'd say that will only be the case if you want it to be that way. There is a guy out there that will kiss you, but you may not want to kiss him :b
> ...


There was a guy who wanted to kiss me...and I wanted to kiss him. but this year he's not in school, and I'm wondering if he dropped out. And because I know it's a waste to try to start a relationship right now, I haven't bothered trying to contact him. :sigh


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

scairy said:


> Lol you're 17 try being in your mid 20's.


Or 31. You have nothing to complain about. Don't let peer pressure get you down.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

FairleighCalm said:


> > So you agree that I'm the "Cootie Queen"? Ok.
> > Nothing like a great kisser...seriously. Wow.
> 
> 
> Oh pleez. I'm just going to say that if you and I kissed the same ten people, I'd win hands down!! You'd be Pepsi to my Coke! I'm a great kisser. How's that for brashness?? LOL. :kiss


So you're willing to kiss dudes? Because that's who I'd be kissing. You're sacrificing a lot for such a competition that you'd lose anyway. :kma

I heart you. Yeah, I spelled it out.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

illusionof_happiness said:


> scairy said:
> 
> 
> > > oh I'm sure I will be posting this thread once again when I hit that age
> ...


LOL in my area the only people I knew that dropped out of school ended up in gang activity, drug sales or other illegal activity. Come to think of it 2 out of the 6 kids within a 1 block radius of me graduated highschool (one of them being me).


----------



## fc045 (Jan 4, 2007)

When I finally had a kiss. It was wierd and wet. Still strange. I guess the sp body has a hard time learning to even feel comfortable in contact with another person after all the years without compared to the "normals".


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

> So you're willing to kiss dudes? Because that's who I'd be kissing. You're sacrificing a lot for such a competition that you'd lose anyway.


Ya know...there's a much more fun way we could find out who the best kisser is  We don't need 10 people. Buuuuut since you have a boyfriend now...I guess that's not possible.  :kma .......my experience alone in the kissing department would probably be too much for you, lol.


----------



## Airick10 (May 10, 2007)

How did I guess this thread would blow up?


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

FairleighCalm said:


> > So you're willing to kiss dudes? Because that's who I'd be kissing. You're sacrificing a lot for such a competition that you'd lose anyway.
> 
> 
> Ya know...there's a much more fun way we could find out who the best kisser is  We don't need 10 people. *Buuuuut since you have a boyfriend now*...I guess that's not possible.  :kma .......my experience alone in the kissing department would probably be too much for you, lol.


Nope. Good riddance.
Yeah? There's no way you're as good as me. :b


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Airick10 said:


> How did I guess this thread would blow up?


Lol I figured it'd already been made 54875490 times.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Kissing? Why don't we just spit on separate spoons and feed it to each other. Haha, wow, I'm a psycho.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Ugh, dude...


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

:stu


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

mmm spit


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


> mmm spit


That's what I'm talking about! :lol


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Weirdos :b


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

When kissing gets "involved" it is truly a spit swapping experience, damn I need a girlfriend, lol. You know what's nice about kissing? It doesn't have to be lips to lips...just thought I'd point that out...ya know...in case anyone was wondering. lol.

BTW, it's been 4 days for this post, has this poster kissed a boy yet or not, geesh!!?? lol.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I've kissed..um.. hmm... OH!! I've kissed... no, I didn't kiss any dogs. Nevermind.


----------



## elfkin (May 9, 2006)

i was 28 before i was kissed or anything else, dont feel bad :hug


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

elfkin said:


> i was 28 before i was kissed or anything else, dont feel bad :hug


I was kissed once in kindergarten, which I am quite proud of.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

You mini cassanova you. I told all the girls I loved them, but don't remember much kissing before ...say, before 8th grade, then all hell broke loose.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> You mini cassanova you. I told all the girls I loved them, but don't remember much kissing before ...say, before 8th grade, then all hell broke loose.


This isn't something to be proud of, but I was stalked in high school by a girl (coworker) who probably wanted to do more than hold hands and kiss. She terrified me! She broke into my manager's office illegally to find my phone number, and called me once, begging me to go to a late movie with her. I begrudgingly went for reasons I still don't understand today, but I arrived late due to her late notice. The doors were locked, and they wouldn't let me in to buy a ticket. So, I left! She was VERY upset with me, which she made public at work, which embarrassed the hell out of me. I tried to make peace, which she interpreted as my loving her or something.

Her nickname was Crabs due to her... um... hmm... inappropriate itching at work?

Despite not having any sort of "girl experience," I wasn't about to start with Crabs. I did actually feel bad for her, but she took advantage of my niceness by guilt tripping me at times about how she was sad/depressed. I didn't want to hurt her, but it wasn't my responsibility to save her life at the same time.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

ardrum said:


> FairleighCalm said:
> 
> 
> > You mini cassanova you. I told all the girls I loved them, but don't remember much kissing before ...say, before 8th grade, then all hell broke loose.
> ...


 :lol Yeah, best to stay away from her.

...and you're right, she shouldn't have taken advantage of your niceness by trying to make you feel bad. You don't need that, I'm sure you have your own problems to deal with.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i've never been kissed. i'm lucky if i can even get a hug from a male friend.. even then i still feel quite uncomfortable and nervous, even if i love getting some contact.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I actually think I can handle hugs ok, although I don't instigate them (I think maybe I did once).


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Ardrum,
Your story reminded of this high school girl who used to come and visit her cousin, another girl I was in the same class with. She, being much older always trying to kiss me, hugging me and I think if I let her she would have bonked me, right there in the alley behind her cousins house. She was odd and I did not know how to handle it, being 12??!! I was afraid to stop her and afraid to not stop her. Ah..........good times, LOL. 

...NOTHING TO FEAR, You are lovable no matter how you feel, :cuddle


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Hahah, what an experience!

This Crabs girl never thought anything was strange about her behavior. I was walking around in a mall once, and she suddenly came up from behind me and touched my neck. She then said, as if this was normal, that she had been following me for 10-15 minutes (not in a kidding way at ALL!). This kind of **** freaked me out, but I was good at not showing how scared I was.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

LOL!! Very funny.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

:lol I'm just glad I'm far away.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Hahah, what an experience!
> 
> This Crabs girl never thought anything was strange about her behavior. I was walking around in a mall once, and she suddenly came up from behind me and touched my neck. She then said, as if this was normal, that she had been following me for 10-15 minutes (not in a kidding way at ALL!). This kind of @#%$ freaked me out, but I was good at not showing how scared I was.


AHAHA wow I wouldn't know what to do...run? xD


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

illusionof_happiness said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > Hahah, what an experience!
> ...


:lol

I think my strategy was to try to gently distance myself from her. It was a pretty awful strategy though since she'd just cling to me regardless of what I'd do.

She lost my number once, and this was after she was semi-fired from the job (how relieving!!). So she came in once and asked for my number, and my coworkers, thinking it was all funny, gave it to her and laughed when they told me they did. I basically said to them, "GREAT!! Thanks guys!!!" :lol

She called me regularly after that, and even begged me to take her to the prom, which I never attended. She was at a different school, so I luckily was "safe" in school.

I eventually did something very uncharacteristic and told her very directly that I didn't want her to be calling me any more. At first she misheard (perhaps willingly), thinking I said I didn't want to talk any more that night. I reiterated though before she hung up that I meant ever. I knew it was going to hurt her, which is what made it difficult for me to do (I'm one of those "too nice" guys), but I just _had_ to take a direct approach since she was getting NOOOOOOOOOOO hints whatsoever!

There was a long pause and she just went, "Oh. Ok." After that, there was nothing for awhile, but one time she came into the movie theater and from a distant wall, just leaned against it and stared at me. My coworkers thought it was funny, but I felt physically ill, like she was going to approach me and do WHO KNOWS what. She disappeared when I was on break though, and that was the last time I interacted with her.

Interestingly, I did see her in a restaurant about 5-6 months ago (before moving to Cleveland). I was with my parents, and she either didn't see me or pretended not to see me. Ugh, that could have gotten VERY awkward if she approached me while I was with my parents, who knew nothing about any of this.

P.S. -- I think this whole experience added a layer of fear to the idea of relationships for me! They just seem so potentially creepy. :lol


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Such experiences will rightfully make you even more afraid of people. You never know what psycho you'll run into.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

ardrum said:


> Hahah, what an experience!
> 
> This Crabs girl never thought anything was strange about her behavior. *I was walking around in a mall once, and she suddenly came up from behind me and touched my neck.* She then said, as if this was normal, that she had been following me for 10-15 minutes (not in a kidding way at ALL!). This kind of **** freaked me out, but I was good at not showing how scared I was.


I like to imagine you turning around and tasing that *****.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Strange Religion said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > Hahah, what an experience!
> ...


She'd probably get excited if I was the one tasing.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Yeah, in her mind, that would mean you're in love with her.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

10,000 volts of unconditional love.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

"Oh baby, GIVE ME MORE!"


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

:lol


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)




----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Strange Religion said:


>


I didn't notice you posted Elliott Smith lyrics in your sig. Awesomeness!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

ardrum said:


> I didn't notice you posted Elliott Smith lyrics in your sig. Awesomeness!


He's my favorite and those lyrics reflect exactly how I feel.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Strange Religion said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't notice you posted Elliott Smith lyrics in your sig. Awesomeness!
> ...


I always liked the opening line "Everything is gone by the echo of the burst of a shell" in that same song. It always made me think of remembering and re-thinking a negative event over and over and over, like an echo. The lyrics throughout that whole song, and well, all of his songs, are equally amazing. I've noticed that I have to listen to his music in short dosages though, as it seems to actually affect my mood after awhile!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I listen everyday, there are always Elliott Smith albums in my stereo. It's just comforting to me.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I can never come close to naming favorite ES songs. I can usually do this with other artists, but they just seem WAY too hard to rank with ES. According to my iTunes play count though, I've listened to "Twilight" the most so far. It's pretty close though overall.


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

scairy said:


> illusionof_happiness said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously.
> ...


I was just going to say that.


----------



## GuitarPunk2512 (Oct 30, 2007)

im sorta in the same problem .. except im 16 and never kissed a girl ... i never had a relationship, never had freinds that were girls, i barley talk to girls, i tried to get a rleationship going.. actually 3 but thy started online and ended online cuz im too shy/scared to meet them in person =( sometimes i feel really crappy cuz i see liek 6th gradrs being a couple and shyt and im liek wow i didnt even have my first kiss yet.... and i was literally handed my first kiss with my brothers ex g/f who is 2 years younger then me .. she came over was chillen on my bed while i played GH and she tried so hard to just get me to turn my head so she could kiss me and i didnt cuz i got so nervous =( and i been kicking myself forever since then but owell =(....like ppl say, wait till you find the right one and feel comfortable with.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

GuitarPunk2512 said:


> im sorta in the same problem .. except im 16 and never kissed a girl ... i never had a relationship, never had freinds that were girls, i barley talk to girls, i tried to get a rleationship going.. actually 3 but thy started online and ended online cuz im too shy/scared to meet them in person =( sometimes i feel really crappy cuz i see liek 6th gradrs being a couple and shyt and im liek wow i didnt even have my first kiss yet.... and i was literally handed my first kiss with my brothers ex g/f who is 2 years younger then me .. she came over was chillen on my bed while i played GH and she tried so hard to just get me to turn my head so she could kiss me and i didnt cuz i got so nervous =( and i been kicking myself forever since then but owell =(....like ppl say, wait till you find the right one and feel comfortable with.


Sixteen isn't that old to not have had this experience yet. Come back in eight years and we'll talk. :b


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

No joke.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> No joke.


Let's do it. :cuddle


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Come to MN and you'll change your mind... I guarantee it.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Like I'd be bold enough to kiss any girl on earth. Pshhhhh...


----------



## GuitarPunk2512 (Oct 30, 2007)

i feel kinda accomplished... before me and my bros and some girls were walkign arounf getting some candy... and then my bros ex who is really nice was liek flirting with me the whole night and topuchign me and stuff and then she made me put my arm around her which felt awsome to me but idn .. and she made me grab her chest .. dont make it seem like i just want her, she did cuz she noes im shy and mad rude cuz of SA, so i that was the closet to sexual action to a girl i ever got .. and then i kinda had my first kiss tonight even though it dont count in my view... i kissed on the cheek and i felt so good afterwards i wanted to hang out more and hopefully get more comfortable with her cuz we see each other mayeb twice a yar now , but tonight was oen of my best in a long time.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I have a screew (can't spell it correctly or it's censored) loose in my head or something, because I realize that most humans aren't grossed out by sexual acts. I frequently find myself feeling that way though. So much of human behavior is so gross and nasty, and it is never talked about very often. Sometimes just the thought that everyone defecates makes me feel ill. :shock


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

ardrum said:


> I have a screew (can't spell it correctly or it's censored) loose in my head or something, because I realize that most humans aren't grossed out by sexual acts. I frequently find myself feeling that way though. So much of human behavior is so gross and nasty, and it is never talked about very often. Sometimes just the thought that everyone defecates makes me feel ill. :shock


I don't think being grossed out is how I feel about sex. Thinking about it, it's like sex is something surreal to me. It's like something that you see in the movies and don't think real people actually do it. Thinking about it even more, the whole concept of dating, physical contact with the opposite sex and everything else having to do with relationships seems that way for me. :rain


----------



## zelig (Apr 15, 2005)

well you're only 17. i'm 20 :|


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

GuitarPunk2512 said:


> im sorta in the same problem .. except im 16 and never kissed a girl ... i never had a relationship, never had freinds that were girls, i barley talk to girls, i tried to get a rleationship going.. actually 3 but thy started online and ended online cuz im too shy/scared to meet them in person =( sometimes i feel really crappy cuz i see liek 6th gradrs being a couple and shyt and im liek wow i didnt even have my first kiss yet.... and i was literally handed my first kiss with my brothers ex g/f who is 2 years younger then me .. she came over was chillen on my bed while i played GH and she tried so hard to just get me to turn my head so she could kiss me and i didnt cuz i got so nervous =( and i been kicking myself forever since then but owell =(....like ppl say, wait till you find the right one and feel comfortable with.


Yes, it's just waiting to find the right person. And we both have lots of time left to do that. =)


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

PGVan said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > I have a screew (can't spell it correctly or it's censored) loose in my head or something, because I realize that most humans aren't grossed out by sexual acts. I frequently find myself feeling that way though. So much of human behavior is so gross and nasty, and it is never talked about very often. Sometimes just the thought that everyone defecates makes me feel ill. :shock
> ...


Oh, I have that in addition to the above.


----------



## GuitarPunk2512 (Oct 30, 2007)

illusionof_happiness said:


> GuitarPunk2512 said:
> 
> 
> > im sorta in the same problem .. except im 16 and never kissed a girl ... i never had a relationship, never had freinds that were girls, i barley talk to girls, i tried to get a rleationship going.. actually 3 but thy started online and ended online cuz im too shy/scared to meet them in person =( sometimes i feel really crappy cuz i see liek 6th gradrs being a couple and shyt and im liek wow i didnt even have my first kiss yet.... and i was literally handed my first kiss with my brothers ex g/f who is 2 years younger then me .. she came over was chillen on my bed while i played GH and she tried so hard to just get me to turn my head so she could kiss me and i didnt cuz i got so nervous =( and i been kicking myself forever since then but owell =(....like ppl say, wait till you find the right one and feel comfortable with.
> ...


yea, i kinda had my first kiss ever last night when i kissed her on the cheek, and i felt so good afterwards cuz i actually did something instead of avoided it...not that i didnt but i was being nagged on by her freinds calling me prude and shyt so i just did it, but idn if that counts as a first kiss though , but its the first like anything for me lol, i just want to telll someone but the only one that listens to me or i feel comfortbal elling is another girl i know who likes me and will get really mad at me cuz im too shy to hang with her


----------

